# Rezension "The Big Fish"



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2005)

Gerade hab ich die Rezension der Viodeos "The Big Fish" im Anglerboard gelesen. Das der Produzent auch Partner im Anglerboard ist merkt man leider ganz deutlich. Offensichtlich hatte der Verfasser nicht die Traute auch ein kleines bisschen Kritik zu äußern. Schade, aber so viel zur Objektivität eines so freien Internetforums gegenüber den ach so Kommerziellen Magazinen.

T


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Hmm, hab gerade rausgefunden, dass das hier wohl im falschen Forum ist. Kann das jemand ins Magazinforum stellen?

T


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Wie man sich täuschen kann (wenn man (böswillig?) will??)  :q  :q 

Zum ersten:
Der Vertreiber ist kein Partner vom Anglerboard sondern war nur ein Werbekunde (heisst: kein längerfristiger Vertrag sondern nur Werbung für eine Aktion opder bestimmte Zeit gebucht).

Zum zweiten:
Fairlay, Verfasser der Rezension, ist ganz normales Member vom Anglerboard wie  Du auch, nicht mehr - nicht weniger. Und wie Du hat er das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern (ob ihm die Filme nun gefallen haben oder wie Dir nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle).

Zum dritten:
Über den Film sind hier im Forum schon mehrere Meinungen abgegeben worden. Deiner Meinung nach sind wohl die wohlwollenden Meinungen dann alle von Leuten denen unehrlicherweise der Film gefällt obwohl du ihn schlecht findest??

Zum vierten:
Wir werden weder bei Test noch bei Rezensionen "Ergebnisse" vorgeben oder was "schönschreiben". Man sägt sich im allgemeinen nicht den Ast auf dem sitzt - Denk mal drüber nach. Zudem gibt es für das Magazin grundsätzlich keine "bezahlten Schreiberlinge" - jeder, also auch Du, kann Autor fürs Magazin werden.

Achja, ab hier gibts noch ein paar Rezensionen, alles natürlich von vom Anglerboard "gekauften" Mitgliedern 
|supergri  |supergri 

Aber Behauptungen oder Gerüchte einfach mal so in die Welt setzen muss halt ein schöner Sport sein |supergri  |supergri 

Sollte Dir der Film nicht gefallen haben, kannst Du wie  Fairlay auch eine Rezension dazu schreiben und diese sowohl hier im Forum veröffentlichen wie ich sie natürlich auch im Magazin veröffentlichen werde - obwohl Du scheinbar lieber Gerüchte in die Welt setzt als Fakten.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Geht mir nicht darum Gerüchte in die Welt zu setzen. Ich denke nur, wenn man etwas als Rezension in einem Magazin veröffentlicht, sollte man Produkte vielleicht etwas kritischer beleuchten. Es drängte sich mir der Eindruck auf, als könne man nichts schlechtes über die Filme schreiben, weil "Tonix" ja "Kunde" ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, mein Fehler.

Allerdings fällt mir auf, dass gerade hier so oft über die Printmedien geschimpft wird, nach dem Motto, "Die schreiben ja eh alles gut, weils die Kunden sind" und das AB als Maßstab für kritische Produktests gesehen wird. Es kann ja schliesslich jeder über das Produkt schreiben was er will. Hätte die Meinung des Verfassers so in einem Thread gestanden, hätte mich das gar nicht so gestört. Sinn einer Rezension ist allerdings (in meinen Augen und ich glaube das auch mal so gelernt zu haben) eine objektive Begutachtung eines Werkes zu schreiben und von objektiv kann in dem Text IMHO keine Rede sein. Offensichtliche Mängel sind nicht zu Sprache gekommen und der Verfasser hat, wohl aufgrund der eigenen Begeisterung, nur in den höchsten Tönen von den Filmen gesprochen. Freut mich wenns ihm gefällt, aber dann kann man das Ding nicht mehr Rezenzion nennen.

Zum Schluss: Ich wollte hier iemandem das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung absprechen und auch keine Gerüchte streuen. Die Rezension, die mir sehr durch die "rosarote Brille" erschien, hat mich nur sehr gewundert.

T


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Eine Rezension kann (und soll) nie objektiv sein, sondern den Eindruck dessen wiedergeben, der den Film/das Buch etc. gesehen/gelesen hat und bespricht, was letzten Endes immer subjektiv sein wird.

Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Magazins die Rezension eines Mitgliedes zu hinterfragen, sondern eine Plattform dafür zu bieten. 

Das ist ja mit die Stärke sowohl vom Magazin wie vom Forum:
Dass eben nicht von bezahlten Redakteuren und Schreibern sowas kommt sondern von den Mitgliedern.

Das AB wird mit Sicherheit nicht als "Massstab" für kritische Produkttests gesehen und will das auch nicht.

Aber hier können ganz normale Angler (die Mitglieder eben) Ihre Meinung zu einem Produkt und/oder einer Dienstleistung loswerden. Und es wird eben nicht von bezahlten Leuten getestet.

Das ist unter anderem einer der Gründe warum sich eingie Firmen schwer tun, mit dem Anglerboard  zusammen zu arbeiten:
Die Angst vor der Meinung der Basis.

Denn nicht immer hat die Basis, also wir als normale Angler, den besseren Durchblick oder die besseren Kenntnisse.

Was nützt aber zum Beispiel eine Toprute für einen "Experten", wenn der normale Angler, der sie ja kaufen soll, nicht damit zurecht kommt???

Aber trotzdem werden wir diese Schiene weiterfahren, weil es langfristig immer solider sein wird sich an die Basis zu halten.

Das Anglerboard ist also nicht dazu da, objektive Tests zu machen (was mangels Zeit und Personal auch gar nicht gehen würde), sondern dazu, den normnalen Anglern eine Kommunikationsplattform zu geben auf der sie sich im Rahmen der Regeln frei äußern können und ihre jeweils persönliche Meinung zu Geräten oder Dienstleistungen abgeben können.

PS: 
Mir haben die Filme auch sehr gut gefallen, vielleicht weil es mir aufs "Erlebnis angeln" eher ankommt als aufs Hardcoreangeln auf Rekordfische??


----------



## Fairlay (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Moin Moin,

schon komisch, wenn ich so lese was da geschrieben wird.   Also ich kann nur noch mal bestätigen, das ich ausser der noch ausstehenden Weltreise zu den besten Angelplätzen der Welt keine weiteren Zuwendungen für meine Rezension erhalten habe :q 
Spass bei Seite. Ich hab natürlich nichts bekommen, ausser natürlich die DVD´s. Ich denke nicht, das das bei einem Preis von unter 20 € als ernst gemeinte Bestechung gilt, oder |kopfkrat 
Wie gesagt, *mir * haben die Filme gefallen und ich hab sie mir schon mehrfach angeguckt. Ist doch nicht schlecht, das die Geschmäcker so verschieden sind, schreib was dich an den Filmen stört und ermögliche es so anderen ein vielschichtiges Meinungsbild über die DVD´s zu bekommen. Das ist doch der eigenliche Sinn der ganzen Aktion.

Das wars schon von meiner Seite.


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Zum Thema "Beteiligte" sind vorbelastet: Es mag einige schöne ( hauptsächlich Landschafts- ) Bilder geben, auch einige Fischaufnahmen sind gelungen. Vom Angeln hat der Reporter ( des Films ) indessen keine Ahnung, habe selten jemanden gesehen der sich so dähmlich angestellt hat wie der. 
Als ich mir den Beitrag übers Popperfischen in der Südsee mit meinem Maledivenmitreisenden angesehen habe ( zugegeben nach einigen Bierchen ), da haben wir minutenlang gelacht. 1 GT und einen Blue Fin Trevally in 5 Tagen, ich lach mich tot. Zudem noch dem Kameramann den Popper in den Kopp gehauen, mein Chef würde sagen: Schlimmer geht´s nimmer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*



> Vom Angeln hat der Reporter ( des Films ) indessen keine Ahnung, habe selten jemanden gesehen der sich so dähmlich angestellt hat wie der.


Würde ich nicht so drastisch ausdrücken, im Prinzip aber sicher nicht ganz falsch.

Was dennoch (oder vielleicht hgerade deswegen??) rüberkam, war in meinen Augen das Erlebnis.

Da hätte ein "Profi" wahrscheinlich dann eher mehr vom Angeln gezeigt.
So hat man Lust bekommen selber mal hinzufahren.


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Trotzdem finde ich aber das Angebot in Ordnung, man erhält 3 DVD´s á 3 Filme, und die Aufnahmen sind wirklich ok!


----------



## BeeJay (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Ich kann die Kritik auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. 
Wir hatten eine ähnliche Diskussion (gut/schlecht - wenn ja/nein - warum?) und sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Bild- und Tonqualität wirklich klasse sind und dadurch alles, von den gigantischen Landschaftsaufnahmen bis zum Fischen selbst gut in Szene gesetzt wurde. 

Ich denke, jede "Landratte" bzw. jeder "noch-nicht-Bootsangler-(Little)Big Gamer" konnte einen guten Eindruck gewinnen, wie in etwa geangelt wird, welches Material dabei am Start ist und was man in etwa erwarten kann.
Klar, dass die Filme bei den (eventuell verwöhnten) "waschechten" (L)BG-Seebären unter uns bestenfalls ein Grinsen auslöst... 

Aber gerade die Tatsache, dass der Cheffe nicht so ganz perfekt angeln kann, macht die Filme so charmant (beim GT-Fischen hab ich auch gelacht ). 
Mein Gedanke dazu ist einfach der: es nutzt mir als Einsteiger wenig, mir stundenlang Filme absoluter Vollprofis anzusehen, bei denen alles wie programmiert abläuft und es aussieht, als ginge alles von selbst. 
Gerade *weil* er öfter mal (Handhabungs) Probleme hat bzw. weil in den Filmen auch des öfteren auch deutlich gesagt wird, dass mehrfach die Stelle gewechselt werden musste um endlich zum Erfolg zu kommen, finde ich die Filme gut - weil realitätsnah.

Ich persönlich lege keinen Wert drauf, drei Stunden lang nur irgendwelche Drills (ála Profi-Blinker) zu sehen, sondern mich interessiert eher das "Drumherum" (Tackle, Technik, Landschaft,...) um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Die Drills sind sozusagen die Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte.  #6 

Die Message ist ganz klar:
1. Du musst kein Vollprofi sein, um deinen Traum von einer Angelreise zu verwirklichen (Stichwort: es muss nicht immer ein 25-30kg GT oder ein 1000lbs-Marlin sein). 
Was nutzt es, sich Filme von Vollpros reinzuziehen, und dann selbst auf einer Reise festzustellen, dass man sich noch dämlicher anstellt, als Cheffe Marc in den diskutierten Filmen? |kopfkrat 

2. Fische wollen gefunden werden, man darf nicht davon ausgehen, dass man rund um die Uhr was fängt (...für weitere Infos, suche man nach der Begriffsdefinition: "Sternstunde").  

3. Angeln sonn in erster Linie Spass machen, "länger-schwerer-dicker" ist zwar auch ein Ziel, wer das unbedingt *braucht* soll es machen.

4. Gut ausgerüstete Angelguides sind ein Thema.

5. Hinter allem steckt irgendwie eine (Lebens)Philosophie.

6. Auch das Nichtfangen hat seinen Reiz...
Wer schon einmal nach einer Fehlattacke uder einem Drill seinen ersten halben oder total zerbissenen Wobbler in der Hand hält, weiß, was ich meine... :q 

7. Wenn du fischen bist, legst du deine Alltagssorgen und Probleme ab und bist einfach *nur* glücklich bei der Sache - wenn nicht, machst du etwas falsch... :q 

Mein Fazit: Ich finde, das Geld für die Filme ist gut angelegt.
Nein, ich bin kein Boardpartner, ich verdiene nichts daran und ich bin mit den Machern der Filme weder befreundet, verwandt oder verschwägert...
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung... #h 

BeeJay


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*



> Mir haben die Filme auch sehr gut gefallen, vielleicht weil es mir aufs "Erlebnis angeln" eher ankommt als aufs Hardcoreangeln auf Rekordfische??


 
Geht weder um "Hardcoreangeln" noch um "Rekordfische" sondern darum, das da ein paar Jungs in meinen Augen Geld mit etwas verdienen, womit sie nicht wirklich was zu tun haben. Das ist in etwa so, als wenn ich ein Freeclimbing Video am Klettergerüst oder einen Surffilm in der Badewanne drehe. Da fühlt man sich einfach leicht verarscht. Klar, technisch ist das gut umgesetzt aber der fischereiliche Inhalt ist in meinen Augen Müll.

T


----------



## BeeJay (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, technisch ist das gut umgesetzt aber der fischereiliche Inhalt ist in meinen Augen Müll.


Reden wir wirklich über die gleichen Filme? :q 
Jetzt mal im ernst, was erwartest du von einem "guten" Angelfilm? 
Dass genau erklärt wird, wie die Montage gebunden wird?
Von welchen Herstellern die Ruten/Rollen/Schnur/Köder/... sind?
Dass nur absolute Angelprofis an die Rute dürfen? |kopfkrat 

Jetzt mal im Ernst: 
Was ist das Ziel des Filmes? 
Wer angelt denn eigentlich und welche Figur würde der Ottonormal-Angelurlauber an der Stelle der Hauptperson im Film machen?
Ich würde sagen, zu 50% mindestens eine genauso gute- oder schlechte. 

Man kann alles im Leben irgendwie madig machen, es soll auch Leute geben, die z.B. in Filmen wie "Hot-Shots" einen tieferen Sinn suchen.
Es sind Angelfilme, die man sich bestenfalls ein paarmal ansieht und gut.   :g 
Ich respektiere deine Meinung, kann sie aber nicht nachvollziehen.  ;+ 
Ich denke, es bringt mehr, das Gute aus den Filmen für sich "rauszuziehen" und die nicht so gelungenen Szenen einfach unter der Kategorie "Bloopers" abzuhaken...
Gute Fänge, #h 

BeeJay

/Edit: Mir ist klar, dass die meisten Deutschen, die in ähnliche Gefilde fahren sehr gut fischen können und auch eine sehr gute Figur an der Rute machen. Nur vergleichen wir hier Äpfel mit Birnen.  
In Australien, den USA, Kanada und Japan (nur um mal einige Beispiele zu nennen), gehen viele "Ottonormalverbraucher" angeln, bei denen das Fischen eben nicht Hobby Nr.1 ist. Die schlagen sich dann eben so gut/schlecht, wie in den Filmen gezeigt. #6 
Lustigerweise lief vorgestern auf DSF ein älterer "noch zu DM-Zeiten"-Film über die Deutsche BG-WM vor Kenia, und die machten eine wesentlich unglücklichere Figur als dieser Marc aus den Big Fish-Filmen...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Es interessiert mich nicht von welchen Herstellern das Getackle ist. Und "JA", von einem guten Angelfilm erwarte ich, das die Leute in dem Film zumindest ansatzweise angeln können. Und zum oben angeschnittenen Thema "Lebensphilosophie", mir drängt sich der Eindruck auf, das hier eine Produktionstechnisch fitte Firma mit dem Thema Angeln die Taschen voll macht. 'N billiger Schauspieler, vernünftige Guides abdrehen und kassieren.

Lies mal auf dem Cover nach: "In jeder Episode dieses einzigartigen Angel-Abenteuers begibt sich *Profi* Mark Vincent auf die Jagd nach einem anderen Zielfisch..."


----------



## BeeJay (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

...und wenn du in den Ländern USA, Kanada, Australien,[...] bist, stellst du sofort fest, dass dort alles (in der Werbung/in den Läden) irgendwie "pro", "big", "unlimited", "huge", "extreme", "Large", "fascinating", "ultra" und sonstnochwas ist.   
Das gehört dort eben dazu und diesen Umstand sollte man bei einem Produkt, das von einer Firma aus diesen Gefilden stammt, im Hinterkopf haben.

Bei Lidl gab es auch ein sogenanntes "Profi-Anglerset" - von daher hättest du eigentlich gewarnt sein können... :q  :q  :q 

OK, die DVDs gefallen dir nicht, "forwarde" sie in den "bin" und kaufe dir beim "Tackle-Dealer" DVDs von den wirklichen "BG-Pros" - aber die gibt es selten im 3er-Pack für 20€.
Solong,

BeeJay


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Ich glaube ich habe sogar nur 15 Schleifen dafür gelassen. Das ist doch gar nicht der Punkt. Es geht auch nicht darum ob die das dürfen oder sollen oder was. Nebenbei, ich habe gar kein großartiges Interesse an Big Game. 

Das einzige was mich störte, war die so wahnsinnig unkritische Rezension.

T


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*



> Das einzige was mich störte, war die so wahnsinnig unkritische Rezension.



Was war denn daran unkritisch ?

Ich zitiere aus der Rezension: 


> Wer hier einen Angelfilm im klassischen Sinne erwartet, ist hier fehl am Platz





> Es wird zwar ganz kurz etwas zu der Angeltechnik gesagt, dies ist aber eher eine Randnotiz. In dieser Serie werden die Sinne des Zuschauers angesprochen





> Sie sind eben nicht zu technisch, sondern sprechen ein breites Publikum an.



Für mich wird durch die Rezension eigentlich ganz klar was mich da erwartet, ein Film der wohl mehr auf Schönheit und Perfektion von der Kameraführung her als auf die eigentliche Angeltechnik abzielt. 

Mit der deutschen Sprache hat man einfach ein geniales Mittel zur Verfügung. Man kann die Rezension auch so schreiben, dass sie das gleiche aussagt - aber der Leser den Eindruck bekommt, es wäre das Allerletzte!

Aber es wäre wohl tatsächlich günstiger gewesen, wenn fairlay die Rezension nicht so (in meinen Augen absolut genial) geschrieben hätte. Sondern in kurzen und klaren Sätzen.
Denn wenn man sich eines etwas höheren Sprachniveaus bedient, findet das der eine Teil der Leserschaft ziemlich geil - aber der andere verstehts nicht


----------



## BeeJay (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

...oder waren es sogar nur 15€, noch besser. 
Eine Rezension ist eine persönliche Meinung und für jemanden, der noch nie dort war bzw. dort gefischt hat, sind die Filme durchaus sehenswert - da fallen die mangelnden anglerischen Fähigkeiten der Hauptperson nicht so ins Gewicht.  

Im Fall eines erfahrenen Angelurlaubers (muss ja nicht zwingend BG sein) werden die Filme wohl kaum eine Fliege aus der Buttermilch locken, das ist klar. 
Sie sich am Abend mit ein paar Angelkumpels bei einem Bierchen anzusehen - dazu taugen sie auf alle Fälle - schongar wegen der wirklich gut geführten Kamera und der schönen Landschaft (und Fische fangen sie nebenbei ja auch ein paar... :q ).

BeeJay


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Nur mal Kurz dazu:



> Eine Rezension kann (und soll) nie objektiv sein


 

Ein kleiner Auszug von www.Rezi-Online.de



> Was ist eine Rezension
> 
> Eine Rezension unterscheidet sich von einer Inhaltsangabe, deswegen sollte darauf geachtet werden, daß nicht allzuviel vom Inhalt verraten wird.
> *Eine gute Rezension gibt eine objektive Bewertung des Buchs wieder und liefert eine Gesamtbetrachtung, die letztendlich zu einer Kauf/Leseentscheidung führen kann.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Ich bin zwar immer noch der Meinung das eine Rezension immer subjektiv sein wird.
Das nächste Mal werden wir das Kind aber einfach nicht Rezension nennen und gut is
))

Denn uns geht es im Magazin darum, dass eben gerade  "normale" Angler (in diesem Falle AB - Member) die Möglichkeit haben ihre Meinung zu schreiben - gerade weil sie keine Angelprofis sind oder studierte Germanisten - sonst könnte wir ja gleich eine Zeitschrift machen.


----------



## Jan77 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht das die Bewertung dieser Filme von Fairlay so hohe Wellen schlägt. Nachdem ich Fairlay´s "Rezension" im Magazin gelesen hatte, war für mich klar, das dieser Film meinen eigenen Ansprüchen an einen Angelfilm nicht gerecht wird. 
Franz hat die Passagen ja auch vortrefflich zitiert. 

Also bleibt mir nur zu sagen das Fairlay´s Rezension den Tatbestand einer theoretisch einwandfreien Rezension erfüllt. 
Objektiv geschriebene Bewertung die eine Gesamtbetrachtung abhandelt und bei mir zu einer Kaufentscheidung geführt hat. Auch wenn diese negativ ausfiel.

Alles richtig gemacht Fairlay!!


----------



## BeeJay (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles richtig gemacht Fairlay!!


Genau das finde ich auch!
Ich wusste durch die Infos (Rezension, Kritik, Empfehlung - nennt es wie ihr möchtet) von Fairlay (thx #h) auch, was mich erwartet. #6 
Ich denke, durch die Rezension wurde vom Inhalt her nichts verraten und es war auch von vorne herein klar, dass man nicht zu 99% der Zeit bis zum Anschlag gekrümmte Angelruten sehen wird...

Da ich auch ein "Fan" der vorgestellten Regionen bin habe ich bei dem Angebot "zugeschlagen" - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Muss man denn immer das Haar in der Suppe suchen?

BeeJay


----------



## Steinbeisser (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

" Big Game " wurde doch in den 3 Filmen doch nur angekratzt.(Marlin)
Diese Filmproduktion macht einfach Lust aufs Fischen, weil man nicht wie bei anderen Angelvideos einem nach kurzer Zeit die Langeweile übermannt. 

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## Big Fins (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Herrje, wo gabs die DVD's, bei Plus??? Verd....t und ....... Da wo ich immer einkaufen geh gibts keine Filme über Light Tackle und Big Game Fishing :e


----------



## Debilofant (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Morjen,

also von mir weniger was zum DVD-Set und auch nicht konkret zur Magazinrezension, als vielmehr was zum Vokabular aus einigen Postings:

OBJEKTIV kann auf diesem Planeten *NIEMAND*, und zwar nicht nur soweit es um Rezensionen geht, denn es ist ein MENSCH, der sich wie auch immer auszudrücken versucht; es muss zwangsläufig ALLES subjektiv sein! Von Menschen Objektivität einzufordern darf in meinen (beruflich desillusionierten Augen) getrost als ein Oxymoron bzw. eine contradictio in adjecto (schwarze Schimmel etc. ...) bezeichnet werden...



> Das einzige was mich störte, war die so wahnsinnig unkritische Rezension


 
Dass Kritik nicht automatisch Rummäkelei bedeutet und in ihrer Wortbedeutung nicht einfach auf einen ihrer Bestandteile zu verkürzen ist, sondern grundsätzlich auch ausgesprochen positiv ausfallen kann, sollte man, wenn man denn eine Rezension als (nahezu) ausschließlich lobend interpretiert hat, einfach als Sichtweise eines anderen akzeptieren können, was andereseits aber ebenso wenig nicht heißt, dass man sich an der anderen Sichtweise nicht inhaltlich stören können soll!

Wenn man sich allerdings daran stört, dass andere WAHNSINNIG UNKRITISCH sind, geht´s nach meinem Empfinden einfach (mal wieder #h) unter die Gürtellinie, da dem anderen ein zentrales Recht bzw. elementare Fähigkeiten abgesprochen bzw. unlautere Motive unterstellt werden! 

Der Rezensent war wohl weder wahnsinnig noch unkritisch!

Einen schönen Tag wünscht 

Debilofant #h


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Kritik nicht automatisch Rummäkelei bedeutet und in ihrer Wortbedeutung nicht einfach auf einen ihrer Bestandteile zu verkürzen ist, sondern grundsätzlich auch ausgesprochen positiv ausfallen kann...
> Einen schönen Tag wünscht
> 
> Debilofant #h



Das ist aber in Deutschland nicht bekannt. Bei uns müssen Rezensionen und Kritiken immer negativ ausfallen, sonst ist unserer "Grundeinstellung" nict Genüge getan! |rolleyes 



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Herrje, wo gabs die DVD's, bei Plus??? Verd....t und ....... Da wo ich immer einkaufen geh gibts keine Filme über Light Tackle und Big Game Fishing :e



Aus Big Gamer Sicht ist der Film wirklich nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Marlin1 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rezension "The Big Fish"*

Hallo Leute,

jetzt kommt das ja tatsächlich nochmals hoch.

Also fürs Preis / Leistungsverhältniss  #6 #6 .

Für den Inhalt   .

Für den Anspruch :r :r .

Aber Gott was solls, für 10,-€ ??? 
Da habe ich schon schlimmeres gekauft.
Außerdem gibts da bei uns nicht soviel Auswahl, da muß man schon mal 
nach Amiland fahren. :q 

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 6 Tage)


----------

